# kettle and toaster



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
looking at getting a kettle and toaster for the motorhome

as i will have a fairly big inverter but realize the restraints of using it
i was wandering if a low wattage kettle and toaster work fairly well

i am considering them just in case we are stuck without 240v while travelling 

barry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Toaster ........ no inverter needed.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sunncamp-AC...d=1415734775&sr=8-16&keywords=camping+toaster


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Off electric...............use gas

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any reason why you can't use the gas oven grill for making toast, and a gas kettle for a cuppa?

It seems so obvious there must be a reason, but I can't think what it might be?

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You haven't got a grill??????  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*kettle*

hi valid question

just thought we could use both on 240v and inverter
so make things a little less cluttered

barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Valid yes

We don't have grill

We have an inverter and Gas generator

But if not on hook up we manage without toast :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am wondering why this is in "Jokes & Trivia"!!

Anyway, Powerplus, I am sure you have worked out that using an inverter to power anything to produce heat is virtually a no-no.

It still takes the same amount of electricity to boil a kettle and/or burn toast if it is high wattage or low wattage.

1kW at 240V is 4A. At 12V it is >80A.

From your forum name, I guess you know all about the Laws of Herr Ohm


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*kettle*

hi
no the powerplus is for indian powerplus motorbike i have a 1921 
and run the club for them about 180 members world widebarry


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

well, we have a 2000 watt inverter and I always use our low wattage electric toaster, makes much better toast than using the gas grill. Use a gas kettle though. Toast only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Makes me think of that film where the Australian guy takes a m/bike to the USA to set a speed record. I am sure that was an Indian,I believe the oldest make of bike in the USA.

cabby


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Electric Kettle*

Hi
We always use the electric kettle when we can. The tea tastes so much better!.
The water always seems scummy on gas.
Regards
Alshyer


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

2,000W inverter - sheesh, at full tilt that will be taking nearly 200A at 12V.

What do you use for connections to the battery - solid copper bar?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cabbby,

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412080/?ref_=fn_al_tt_8

tony


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*kettle*

hi cabby
the worlds fastest indian started off as a 600cc and was highly modified
mine is the same age but 1200cc

i have just sold my 1934 harley to help finance my 1st motorhome and european travels

barry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We use the skillet to make toast and to warm croissants.
For toast it is quicker than a toaster and more even, just do it flat out when the skillet is hot.

Alan


----------

